# HP Pavilion zv5000 cmos location



## faith123 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I hope I can get some help!!! 
After taking practically my entire laptop apart, I still can not find the cmos battery location. I've searched through all of the HP manuals and can only find instructions for a desktop.
I'd appreciate it if someone could direct me to some sort of diagram or anything.
Thank you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Have you looked under the keyboard as well? It should be either under the keyboard or somewhere on the bottom.


----------



## faith123 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Matt,
Thank you for the information, you were correct, on the good side, we located it under the keyboard...on the bad side, it looks like it was sautered in...
Again, thank you so much for your quick reply and help.
Faith


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you sure it is soldered in? I have never seen a CMOS battery soldered in before, but then again, I haven't seen everything. Usually the battery is held in by a clip, which can be bent upward so the battery can be slid out and removed.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Quite a few laps are like that. While I've never done it, supposedly you can cut through it by rocking a razor knife between the clip and the battery. For some reason, the melting point of used solder is higher than that of new (that I know to be true), so cutting it is the preffered removal method


----------



## sadityas (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Faith and all,
I have same laptop Pavillion ZV 5000, and my CMOS battery is dead. After reading this thread I was able to find out soldered battery inside. Can you tell me which new battery will go there?? and where can I find that?? Please guide me the process of replacing this.

thanking you in advance.

~Adi


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Adi,

Is the battery soldered into the motherboard? If so, you will have a very difficult time removing it and you should contact a local PC shop to see if they will replace it.

If it is removable, it is fairly simple:

You will basically want to unplug the connector connecting the two wires to the motherboard. Then, remove the CMOS battery and put in a new one. It will likely be a CR2032 battery. After that, reconnect the connector to the motherboard and boot the laptop. It will tell you if it can't ddetect the battery.

If the CMOS battery is under a clip on the motherboard (which is less common in laptops but is still in some), then simply lift up the metal clip enough so that you can remove the CMOS battery, and slide the new one in. Be sure it is in the same way as the old one.


----------



## Derubotsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,I'm new too..
Guys I've read all the post, but maybe I'm a bit stupid..
I can't identify the location of CMOS battery..I've removed the keyboard and the plastic cover at the top..but nothing...
Someone can draw me or post a photo where indicate the perfect position..Please!!!!!!I'm a little depressed......:sigh:


----------

